# Does anyone know anything about this bike? w/pics



## guidevod (May 3, 2011)

I just got this bike today from someone who was moving their parents into a retirement home and getting rid of some things. The only thing I have to go on for dating this bike is a comment the previous owner said, half laughing. "If you know someone born in 1921 they might like that bike." It is marked "Imperial Made In Canada" and has 3 license plates attached, the earliest of which being from 1954. Any information would be greatly appreciated. I haven't been able to find any information online about it apart from some pictures of very similar frames from the early 1900s.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (May 3, 2011)

CCM built bike, there is a serial number dating chart on flyte.ca  Thats my guess


----------



## Larmo63 (May 3, 2011)

It's an Imperial. Made in Canada. It's a girl's bike. You're welcome. : )


----------

